# changing brake fluid



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey are the gto's still having the problem with the brake fluid? a while back guys were saying to change the brake fluid to synthetic as soon as you got the car. and also what about changing the clutch slave cylinder over to synthetic? thanks


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I not only changed the brake fluid, I changed to stainless brake lines (Stop-Tech) as well. I HATED the brake pedal feel on this car and was not about to let it go on. Brakes are as, or more important than any other component on a car........IMO. Now I'm replacing the brake pads as well. If that doesn't give me the pedal "feel" I'm looking for the rotors are next. It WILL be done right........


JET


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

JET,
How much fluid did your system take? The dealer changed my brakes to ATE super blue. I supplied the fluid, and it feels like they gave me half a liter back.

GNX, you worry too damn much. yes they are a little spongy, but they were not dangerous.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i never said they were spongy i was just inquring about a post that someone had started some time ago there is no problems with mine they feel and work great


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

It is common for a GTO to come from the factory with air in the brake lines. Brake fluid often looks dirty, could be from the long sea trip with humidity absorbtion or from the dark grease they use to install the brake components. I had to flush twice before I got the air out. The clutch looked too hard to do so I evacuated the resevoir and refilled with fresh Valvoline SynPower.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Tom said:


> JET,
> How much fluid did your system take? The dealer changed my brakes to ATE super blue. I supplied the fluid, and it feels like they gave me half a liter back.
> 
> GNX, you worry too damn much. yes they are a little spongy, but they were not dangerous.


Don't know Tom, shop did it for me. I'll ask them on Wed. when they change out the brake pads.

JET


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> i never said they were spongy i was just inquring about a post that someone had started some time ago there is no problems with mine they feel and work great


What did you get? when? Congrats.arty:


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i got a 2006 cyclone grey m6 on dec. 17th thanks bro car is outstanding i posted some pics a while ago but they never showed up in the gallery


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> i got a 2006 cyclone grey m6 on dec. 17th thanks bro car is outstanding i posted some pics a while ago but they never showed up in the gallery


NIIIIIIICE!!!!!! 

Enjoy. I think they may have figured out how to properly fill the brakes, and screw the reservoir cap on a little beter since my 04 was made.


----------

